# Pro classic vs Regal



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Today we sprayed out Pro Classic acrylic semi gloss. After two coats at best would be described as satin finish. The product ran quickly and didn't have nearly the luster as regal semi gloss. On this project we primed and sprayed two coats of Pro Classic. The window sills look like satin finish possibly eggshell whereas last week the Regal semi gloss looks beautiful with a extremely shiny luster and it sprays out much better. We used a to 210 fine finish tip on both projects. Our spray rate for both projects was the same. The casings on both projects were the same. Yet the Regal rarely will run and the Pro Classic wants to run quickly. Sags and drips much more quickly than the Regal. How can SW sell this crap at that price. The homeowner insisted and wanted to purchase the Pro Classic himself. He is a home builder and likes SW. Regal blows the doors off of this mediocre product. Man I really hate that SW crap. Obviously we would have used the Regal if it would have been our choice. We just can't understand comparing like products how SW can continually market their products as being just as good if not better than Ben Moore.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Zoomer said:


> Today we sprayed out Pro Classic acrylic semi gloss. After two coats at best would be described as satin finish. The product ran quickly and didn't have nearly the luster as regal semi gloss. On this project we primed and sprayed two coats of Pro Classic. The window sills look like satin finish possibly eggshell whereas last week the Regal semi gloss looks beautiful with a extremely shiny luster and it sprays out much better. We used a to 210 fine finish tip on both projects. Our spray rate for both projects was the same. The casings on both projects were the same. Yet the Regal rarely will run and the Pro Classic wants to run quickly. Sags and drips much more quickly than the Regal. How can SW sell this crap at that price. The homeowner insisted and wanted to purchase the Pro Classic himself. He is a home builder and likes SW. Regal blows the doors off of this mediocre product. Man I really hate that SW crap. Obviously we would have used the Regal if it would have been our choice. We just can't understand comparing like products how SW can continually market their products as being just as good if not better than Ben Moore.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I am by no means a SW fan, in fact ,just the opposite, but do they market their products as being better than BM?


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I've not sprayed ProClassic, but, as a brushable paint, it is fantastic. Maybe not "Regal-fantastic", but it lays down nice and you end up with that shiny, glass-like finish. Sounds like spraying it changed its characteristics somewhat. I've never had a problem with the SG looking like Satin. I'm sorry this happened.

In my own home, I have used Proclassic on all my trim, bookshelves, cabinet doors, etc. with great results. Much of what I painted is now going on 8 years with very little sign of wear, yellowing and that sort of thing.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not a fan of Proclassic either and I've only ever brushed it. The stuff has a good open time and levels great. My issue is the finish it looks like a satin like Zoomed stated and it just doesn't have a nice feel to it, almost kinda chalky. 

I had a customer insist on it before and did half a door jam with PC and the other half with Cashmere Medium Luster, wasn't even close the Cashmere blew away PC in every aspect. :yes:

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Pro Classic is like many other products, takes some time to figure it out. It is a well known fact its sheen is not a true semi-gloss. Spraying it certainly causes its sheen to be reduced further. 

PC oil is a great product. You guys should try it.

Chrisn, Most companies advertise they are better than their competitor.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

I just used cashmere on walls, not even close to regal. Sure it was cheaper, thats SW gig, and laid out nice and buttery, but wheres the beef. Stickin with BM.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> I've not sprayed ProClassic, but, as a brushable paint, it is fantastic. Maybe not "Regal-fantastic", but it lays down nice and you end up with that shiny, glass-like finish. Sounds like spraying it changed its characteristics somewhat. I've never had a problem with the SG looking like Satin. I'm sorry this happened.
> 
> In my own home, I have used Proclassic on all my trim, bookshelves, cabinet doors, etc. with great results. Much of what I painted is now going on 8 years with very little sign of wear, yellowing and that sort of thing.


We have used Pro Classic waterborne alkyd and Pro Classic oil which in my opinion are very good products. I was thoroughly disappointed in the acrylic semi gloss and how it looked upon completion.


----------



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

I like pro classic, but if a true semi is what you are looking for it is not a good choice. It dries down to a satin at most. As for spraying, a 210 may not work for pro classic. That stuff does not like to be squeezed down into a tip that small. Some here call it tip sheer. I have had better results with a 313 and 413.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

epretot said:


> Pro Classic is like many other products, takes some time to figure it out. It is a well known fact its sheen is not a true semi-gloss. Spraying it certainly causes its sheen to be reduced further.
> 
> PC oil is a great product. You guys should try it.
> 
> Chrisn, Most companies advertise they are better than their competitor.


Pro Classic oil is a excellent product. We have used several hundred gallons of it over the years and have never had any issues.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'm not a fan of Proclassic either and I've only ever brushed it. The stuff has a good open time and levels great. My issue is the finish it looks like a satin like Zoomed stated and it just doesn't have a nice feel to it, almost kinda chalky.
> 
> I had a customer insist on it before and did half a door jam with PC and the other half with Cashmere Medium Luster, wasn't even close the Cashmere blew away PC in every aspect. :yes:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You nailed it! It doesn't have a smooth feel after it is dry. It actually feels chalky


----------



## Casey 123 (Aug 4, 2015)

I am not a fan of pro classic at all. I think it's awful brushed or sprayed. The best trim paint I've used is bm advance. It's better then sw solo.....but cashmere on walls....that truly is butter.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Zoomer said:


> Pro Classic oil is a excellent product. We have used several hundred gallons of it over the years and have never had any issues.


Agreed the PC oil is fantastic but everything else in that line is junk.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

GR8painter said:


> I just used cashmere on walls, not even close to regal. Sure it was cheaper, thats SW gig, and laid out nice and buttery, but wheres the beef. Stickin with BM.


Different strokes for different folks. I just did a job where some of the rooms were Regal and the rest Cashmere. The regal was disappointing , I actually liked the regal classic a lot better than the newer select.


----------



## Casey 123 (Aug 4, 2015)

I do like pc oil. But I really love impervo. .....back in the ici days, i liked their duluxx. But waterborne, advance is making me happy. Finely prepped walls scream for cashmere, regal is great for rougher stuff. The bm matte is sick.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

It think you're right, maybe I expected too much from cashmere, walls were not perfect and probably more fitting for regal. The matte absolutely kills it. I would use it on every wall if it was as cleanable as eggshell.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

ogre said:


> I like pro classic, but if a true semi is what you are looking for it is not a good choice. It dries down to a satin at most. As for spraying, a 210 may not work for pro classic. That stuff does not like to be squeezed down into a tip that small. Some here call it tip sheer. I have had better results with a 313 and 413.


Excellent food for thought. Thank you for that really good tip. We will keep that in mind the next time we use this terrible product. 313 we have used quite often


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

You said it!


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

GR8painter said:


> It think you're right, maybe I expected too much from cashmere, walls were not perfect and probably more fitting for regal. *The matte absolutely kills it. I would use it on every wall if it was as cleanable as eggshell.*


Have you ever used the Aura Bath/Spa in those situations? It's matte and washable. It's a price jump over Regal for sure. But maybe worth it?

EDIT: The regular Aura matte is advertised as washable. The Bath/Spa version is too, and has some anti-mildew additive. Not sure why I typed Bath/Spa above. nline2long:


----------



## Casey 123 (Aug 4, 2015)

I've cut and rolled a few bathrooms with aura. Honestly, I'd rather had pro mar 200 egg


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

PC oil is definitely the best of the 3 flavors.
Brushed some baseboard on saw horses and it looks like I sprayed it. 
I find pc acrylic as finicky as advance as far as sags. 

Anyone use cashmere pearl on trim? 
I know it's not a true trim paint but I'm using some on next project.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

I use bath and spa, pretty much in every bath, but I believe eggshell is still more kid friendly in the other rooms. Ive done one house all matte (no kids) and it was friggin beautiful. Even my car is matte


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Zoomer said:


> Today we sprayed out Pro Classic acrylic semi gloss. After two coats at best would be described as satin finish. The product ran quickly and didn't have nearly the luster as regal semi gloss. On this project we primed and sprayed two coats of Pro Classic. The window sills look like satin finish possibly eggshell whereas last week the Regal semi gloss looks beautiful with a extremely shiny luster and it sprays out much better. We used a to 210 fine finish tip on both projects. Our spray rate for both projects was the same. The casings on both projects were the same. Yet the Regal rarely will run and the Pro Classic wants to run quickly. Sags and drips much more quickly than the Regal. How can SW sell this crap at that price. The homeowner insisted and wanted to purchase the Pro Classic himself. He is a home builder and likes SW. Regal blows the doors off of this mediocre product. Man I really hate that SW crap. Obviously we would have used the Regal if it would have been our choice. We just can't understand comparing like products how SW can continually market their products as being just as good if not better than Ben Moore.


This is the great mystery of the retail side of the paint business. It's on TV 100 times a day so it must be the best paint there is? And possibly the fact that most of the professional painters in the US won't buy from any other company no matter how much better their paint is? IDK.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Zoomer said:
> 
> 
> > Today we sprayed out Pro Classic acrylic semi gloss. After two coats at best would be described as satin finish. The product ran quickly and didn't have nearly the luster as regal semi gloss. On this project we primed and sprayed two coats of Pro Classic. The window sills look like satin finish possibly eggshell whereas last week the Regal semi gloss looks beautiful with a extremely shiny luster and it sprays out much better. We used a to 210 fine finish tip on both projects. Our spray rate for both projects was the same. The casings on both projects were the same. Yet the Regal rarely will run and the Pro Classic wants to run quickly. Sags and drips much more quickly than the Regal. How can SW sell this crap at that price. The homeowner insisted and wanted to purchase the Pro Classic himself. He is a home builder and likes SW. Regal blows the doors off of this mediocre product. Man I really hate that SW crap. Obviously we would have used the Regal if it would have been our choice. We just can't understand comparing like products how SW can continually market their products as being just as good if not better than Ben Moore.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Read the data sheets

Pro classic s/g is 35-45 units at 60 degrees
Pro classic gloss 70 units at 60 degrees

Regal s/g is 50-60 units at 60 degrees
Regal Es is 15-22 units at 60 degrees 

That's why one doesn't seem as shiny


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

HD painting said:


> PC oil is definitely the best of the 3 flavors.
> Brushed some baseboard on saw horses and it looks like I sprayed it.
> I find pc acrylic as finicky as advance as far as sags.
> 
> ...



I used this for trim and cabinets. Works great imo.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Sprayed Regal today. Huge difference over PC. Better coverage, smoother finish.


----------

